# Prime rib advice



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone asked on another forum how to cook a prime rib roast. 

It's a great thread of how NOT to cook one. :yes: 

https://www.ar15.com/forums/General/I-bought-a-stupid-big-piece-of-prime-rib-please-help/5-2177052/


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That deep fried is actually pretty darn tastee. I an not and will not bring myself to putting meat in warm water to vide it or what ever the hell that ia. Meat goes from the bone to the grill. If it must be frozen, it is out of necessity and will defrost on the counter and cooked when at room temp. But there are some seriously jacked up suggestions in there. 137°, who the hell wastes prime rib to burn it???


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

WOW. I was reading some of their ideals. I will be the first to tell you I won't, won't eat any meat that is still red inside. I know that it is said to cook prime rib that way but those people are nuts or just talking BS.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I stopped reading. I cook mine on the Egg til it hits 105 internal. Pull it off and cover in foil while you get the Egg up to 550. Put it back on and sear the outside. Pull it off and wrap it and let it sit for 8 minutes or so.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

How I like mine and how I will cook mine again Monday!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Prime Rib,
well seasoned with lots of herbs, light smoke to an IT of 105°-110°, then a quick sear over blazing hot direct heat, with the IT not going over 125° before pulling.


If you're going to cut it and sear it like individual steaks, then cook it like a damned steak.



Beef and venison is ruined after anything over medium/140°, prefer med-rare/130°.
Maybe some red, definitely some serious pink... Once it's gray it's gone.



Sous vide is an excellent method.
For meats with normally short cooking times there is no need for 12, 24 or 36 hour type cooks, save those for the meats with lots of fats.collagens that need to be broken down. Something like a beef roast is good to go at 115°-120° for 5-8 hours and then be seared to that magical IT of 125°.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Winn Dixie has angus prime rib for 5.88 lb. anyone had one from wd


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

specktackler57 said:


> Winn Dixie has angus prime rib for 5.88 lb. anyone had one from wd


That's not "prime rib" they have. It's USDA choice rib roast. But yes, I normally always get one of those for the smoker and buy a honey baked ham for the rest of guests. If you plan on smoking the roast then it is a complete waste of money to buy prime meat. If roasting or grilling, then prime is the way to go.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Shark Sugar said:


> That's not "prime rib" they have. It's USDA choice rib roast. But yes, I normally always get one of those for the smoker and buy a honey baked ham for the rest of guests. If you plan on smoking the roast then it is a complete waste of money to buy prime meat. If roasting or grilling, then prime is the way to go.





Shark Sugar said:


> That's not "prime rib" they have. It's USDA choice rib roast.


Agree, Select or Choice is not Prime, and in order to be the entree called _'Prime Rib'_ the cut of meat needs to be graded USDA Prime.



Shark Sugar said:


> *T If you plan on smoking the roast then it is a complete waste of money to buy prime meat*. If roasting or grilling, then prime is the way to go.


What are you smoking? It must be good shit. 
You should realize that smoking is just slow roasting with smoke added. :yes:


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Prime is wasted in the smoker, what are you smoking? It must be good shit. 
You should realize that smoking is just slow roasting with smoke added. 

Cost differential...that choice roast is half the price of prime and comes out just as juicy and tender and delicious off the smoker. However, if roasted or grilled, prime definitely comes out better and is worth the extra penny


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Actually it's about 1/3 the price of prime.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I take a sharp thin bladed knife and poke holes all in the prime rib.. then I slice garlic cloves super thin and poke the garlic down in all the holes. Then I take bunch of garlic cloves, fresh thyme and rosemary,olive oil and purée in a blender. Smear paste all over prime rib. Add lots of kosher salt and black pepper. Cook in my smoker at 325 till med rare. Let rest and serve with horseysauce and au jus.. the star is the random little bites of the now roasted thin sliced garlic that turns into a paste inside the roast


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Blah, blah, blah, blah.....

If it don't bleed into your taters, then you suck. Merry Christmas!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We sure enjoyed this from The Butcher Shoppe


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Y’all sure know how to make someone hungry as hell...


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

This was a Publix roast, cooked in the smoker at 225 until it got to 125, rested for 15 min, then finished in a 500 degree oven, it was delicious.


----------

